# Name the Baby!!



## JabbaJawz

*Name the Baby!!!* 

Just for the purpose of how names sound with last names (and because I tend to like alliteration), just call me Ms. Crandall for this exercise! 

1. Scarlett Crandall

2. Courtney Crandall

3. Other - gimme some names to add to the options!

We like names that you don't hear all the time, but nothing too crazy/weird!  No typical, plain names need be submitted. 

I'll check back later to see how you weasels have voted and what you've suggested!


----------



## ocean733

When are you due?


----------



## dustin

Sephora Crandall


----------



## JabbaJawz

ocean733 said:
			
		

> When are you due?



March 23rd...2 months left and this Pigette has no name. :sad:


----------



## cattitude

I love the name Scarlett.


----------



## desertrat

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You and those pregnancy hormones


Camillia
Carmalinda
Cassandra


----------



## kwillia

I am fond of "Danielle"... It is strong yet elegant... it offers a cute nickname of "Danni" and is also a way of honoring her favorite, most wonderful Auntie Elle. Most importantly, it can be "hollered" with force.


----------



## JabbaJawz

cattitude said:
			
		

> I love the name Scarlett.



 A woman after my own heart! Be sure to vote...Digs is really iffy about that name and the more votes, the more leverage that I have.


----------



## Elle

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Larissa Marie Crandall


I like this one, it reminds me of something but not sure what


I'm still voting for Cassidy, but then there is also Jordyn


----------



## bresamil

L-
Are there any "old" family names that you could use? Especially ancestors last names that could be used as first names?


----------



## dustin

desertrat said:
			
		

> Camillia
> Carmalinda
> Cassandra


 

Kassandra


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> A woman after my own heart! Be sure to vote...Digs is really iffy about that name and the more votes, the more leverage that I have.


Honestly, I think she will grow up hating you if you name her Scarlett...


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think she will grow up hating you if you name her Scarlett...


I don't know.  My friend named her daughter Scarlett and the kid has turned into a total diva.  She revels in it. (Age 11 now)


----------



## dustin

Selene  (se-lee-ne)


----------



## Elle

bresamil said:
			
		

> L-
> Are there any "old" family names that you could use? Especially ancestors last names that could be used as first names?


Cecelia and Sadie

And that would give you the alliteration you want too (although I don't want any more munchkins if I had a girl, I'd name her Sadie Mae)


----------



## Elle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think she will grow up hating you if you name her Scarlett...


It makes me think of Lizzy's pooch she had when we were growing up


----------



## cattitude

The most recent in Otter nieces:

Madison
Cameron
Morgan

(all one family)

Jordan
Megan


I love the name Cameron for a girl and I think it fits well with the two you have Jabba.


----------



## bresamil

Scarlett Laurel


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think she will grow up hating you if you name her Scarlett...






Plus I can't get with it because we had a dog named Scarlett:runsrealfastandhides:


----------



## Elle

cattitude said:
			
		

> I love the name Cameron for a girl and I think it fits well with the two you have Jabba.


Cameron Elizabeth "Crandall" does have a nice ring to it


----------



## cattitude

Elle said:
			
		

> Cameron Elizabeth "Crandall" does have a nice ring to it





after her mommie...


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That's what I hear you do...pick a name and yell it out 3 times to see if it sounds good


You've got to be sure you'll grab their attention...


----------



## otter

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> *Name the Baby!!!*
> 
> Just for the purpose of how names sound with last names (and because I tend to like alliteration), just call me Ms. Crandall for this exercise!
> 
> 1. Scarlett Crandall
> 
> 2. Courtney Crandall
> 
> 3. Otter - gimme some names to add to the options!
> 
> We like names that you don't hear all the time, but nothing too crazy/weird!  No typical, plain names need be submitted.
> 
> I'll check back later to see how you weasels have voted and what you've suggested!



# 3, Otter works fine.. You're welcome


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> # 3, Otter works fine.. You're welcome



Are you nuts?  Otter Crandall sounds like a sex offender.


----------



## bresamil

cattitude said:
			
		

> Are you nuts?  Otter Crandall sounds like a sex offender.


  Besides there's something morally wrong with naming a girl "Otter".


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Breanne
Braylynn
Jaylynn
Skyler
Madison
Reagan
Taryn
Bethany
Bryna


----------



## Katie

Scarlett is a pretty name.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Braylynn
> Jaylynn
> Skyler
> Reagan
> Taryn
> Bryna


These were meant as a joke, right...


----------



## otter

bresamil said:
			
		

> Besides there's something morally wrong with naming a girl "Otter".



Beats the hell outta breastmilk..


----------



## bresamil

Laurel DeAnne  - a play on parent names.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> These were meant as a joke, right...



I think so, I was


----------



## Pete

Poor D   No stem on yet another apple


----------



## bresamil

otter said:
			
		

> Beats the hell outta breastmilk..


  you know you love my name - gives you something to tease me about


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> These were meant as a joke, right...


No, I like the names.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> No, I like the names.


Oh.


----------



## bresamil

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Maybe Otters cousin..Beaver Crandall?


  The joke I was waiting for him to make.


----------



## otter

Whats wrong with normal female names..ya know, like KJo, Vrai, BSGal, Kwillia...etc..?


----------



## workin hard

I love the name Scarlett.


----------



## UpChuckMan

OTHER:

Christopher or Craig (boy) 
Crystal or Cricket (girl) [Not Cruella]

http://www.babynames.com/


----------



## Steve

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> No, I like the names.


They remind me of names like 

Cadillac
Antwaan
Laveranues
Keyshawn


etc...


----------



## Pete

Steve said:
			
		

> They remind me of names like
> 
> Cadillac
> Antwaan
> Laveranues
> Keyshawn
> 
> 
> etc...





Anfernee
bebecapncrunchslippery 7


----------



## Elle

kwillia said:
			
		

> These were meant as a joke, right...


I don't know, I kind of like Skyler:shrug:


----------



## mAlice

bresamil said:
			
		

> L-
> Are there any "old" family names that you could use? Especially ancestors last names that could be used as first names?




Lydia


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> I don't know, I kind of like Skyler:shrug:


It sounds like something Aps would drive...


----------



## mAlice

Emily
Sara ( I don't like the way it looks with the 'H' on the end)


----------



## mAlice

Mary Alice (mAlice)


----------



## Elle

kwillia said:
			
		

> It sounds like something Aps would drive...


nevermind


----------



## cattitude

elaine said:
			
		

> Lydia


Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time
Work, work, work, Senora, work your body line
Work, work, work, Senora, work it all the time

My girl's name is Senora
I tell you friends, I adore her
And when she dances, oh brother!
She's a hurricane in all kinds of weather

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa!

Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time
Work, work, work, Senora, work your body line
Work, work, work, Senora, work it all the time

You can talk about Cha Cha
Tango, Waltz, or de Rumba
Senora's dance has no title
You jump in the saddle
Hold on to de bridle!

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Rock your body,
child!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Somebody, help me!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa!

Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time (Whoa)
Work, work, work, Senora, work your body line (Yep)
Work, work, work, Senora, work it all the time

Senora, she's a sensation
The reason for aviation
And fellas, you got to watch it
When she wind up, she bottom, she go like a rocket!

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Hoist those skirts a
leetle higher!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Up the chim-en-y!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa oh oh oh!

[break]

Shake, shake, shake, Senora
Shake your body line
Work, work, work, Senora
Work it all the time
Dance, dance, dance, Senora
Dance it all the time
Work, work, work, Senora
Work it all the time

Senora dances Calypso
Left to right is de tempo
And when she gets the sensation
She go up in the air, come down in slow motion

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Somebody, help me!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you!
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whooooa!

Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time
Work, work, work, Senora!!


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Lydia


That name makes me think of the "private" place.


----------



## teverheart2002

kwillia said:
			
		

> I am fond of "Danielle"... It is strong yet elegant... it offers a cute nickname of "Danni" and is also a way of honoring her favorite, most wonderful Auntie Elle. Most importantly, it can be "hollered" with force.


I love that!!


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> That name makes me think of the "private" place.




Have you talked to someone about your little problem, dear?


----------



## bresamil

Elle said:
			
		

> I don't know, I kind of like Skyler:shrug:


My daughter's friend is named Skylar.  Prettiest little white blonde blue eyed girl ever!

Other less commonly used names that have shown up amongst my children's friends:  Carley, Kylie, Georgia, Katarina, Lilly, Dakota


----------



## sockgirl77

I like Layla for a girl!


----------



## RoseRed

Stacia  (pro. StaySha)


----------



## jwwb2000

Charette (shar-ette)
Selena
Ariel
Bella


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> Sephora Crandall


No one else laughed at this?


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Charette (shar-ette)
> Selena
> Ariel
> Bella



 grandma M. used to pinch my cheeks and say "bella bella" then give me a dollar


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> No one else laughed at this?


Wait until you get to Braylynn and StaySha...


----------



## cattitude

I must have missed something...this is Jabba and Mr. Jabba's baby we're talking about, right?  Charette?  Larissa?  and some of those others...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> StaySha...


  NOT SPELLED THAT WAY!


----------



## jwwb2000

cattitude said:
			
		

> I must have missed something...this is Jabba and Mr. Jabba's baby we're talking about, right?  Charette?  Larissa?  and some of those others...



She did ask for names that were not very common.


----------



## bresamil

I gave my daughter a slightly different name and now she wants me to change it to Jennifer Kathleen.  I told her to name the American Girl doll that, but she'd already named it Dana.


----------



## virgovictoria

I am fond of:

Lilian
Claire
Isabelle
Georgianne (Georgie)
Emma Jane
Lucille (you can call her Lucifer when you're mad at her   )
Scarlett is nice...


TBC...


----------



## Vince

cattitude said:
			
		

> Are you nuts?  Otter Crandall sounds like a sex offender.


----------



## mAlice

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Claire
> Isabelle


----------



## morganj614

Isabell*a*for me out of those  I always thought Isabella Rossilini was beautiful.




			
				virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I am fond of:
> 
> Lilian
> Claire
> Isabelle
> Georgianne (Georgie)
> Emma Jane
> Lucille (you can call her Lucifer when you're mad at her   )
> Scarlett is nice...
> 
> 
> TBC...


----------



## K_Jo

bresamil said:
			
		

> I gave my daughter a slightly different name and now she wants me to change it to Jennifer Kathleen.  I told her to name the American Girl doll that, but she'd already named it Dana.


I hated my name growing up. I started liking it in high school when I realized it was cool to be the only one, because I didn't need a last name -- like Madonna!  It's more common now, and I'm pissed I'm not the only one anymore. 

I like Natalie, Nadia and Caroline.


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I hated my name growing up. I started liking it in high school when I realized it was cool to be the only one, because I didn't need a last name -- like Madonna!  It's more common now, and I'm pissed I'm not the only one anymore.


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I like Natalie, Nadia and Caroline.



Just reminded me of another one I like...

Nadine.


----------



## RoseRed

Tosca Talia   (that's my cousins name)


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> Just reminded me of another one I like...
> 
> Nadine.


Wasn't that they slutty ditz on Grace Under Fire?


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Isabell*a*for me out of those  I always thought Isabella Rossilini was beautiful.



Isabella has my vote...


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Wasn't that they slutty ditz on Grace Under Fire?



I don't know, I never watched Grace under Fire.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Isabella has my vote...



We'll pick Pixie and Pete's baby names next


----------



## mAlice

Lillith


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> We'll pick Pixie and Pete's baby names next


Petia  pronounce PeteSha


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't know, I never watched Grace under Fire.


http://www.tv.com/grace-under-fire/show/299/summary.html
Great show


----------



## Steve

K_Jo said:
			
		

> No one else laughed at this?


I sent him green directly.


----------



## bresamil

A friend named her girls Chandler and Camden.  I haven't met any other girls with those names.


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> We'll pick Pixie and Pete's baby names next


We already have some ideas.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Isabella has my vote...


Isabelle/Isabella - I like both and I'll go with Isabella too!    Isabella R. is actually why I fell in love with the name to begin with...


----------



## Nickel

I like Sofia, Isabel and Ivy. But those are mine! 

I think Catt brought up Cameron, that's a really cute name.


----------



## mAlice

Nickel said:
			
		

> I like Sofia, Isabel and Ivy. But those are mine!
> 
> I think Catt brought up Cameron, that's a really cute name.



I like Sophia.


----------



## Vince

Jabba, what does D say?


----------



## K_Jo

Vince said:
			
		

> Jabba, what does D say?


  Doesn't matter.


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> We already have some ideas.


If its a girl, I say go with Dara Rachelle.


----------



## mAlice

bresamil said:
			
		

> If its a girl, I say go with Dara Rachelle.



I think they should name her Peteza.


----------



## K_Jo

Farrah!


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> If its a girl, I say go with Dara Rachelle.


I have a girl name picked out but I am not posting it because it is so cool Jabba will snag it.

I just have to sell Pixie on it.


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> I have a girl name picked out but I am not posting it because it is so cool Jabba will snag it.
> 
> I just have to sell Pixie on it.


 She'll never agree to name the baby after me. I'm truly honored, but I'm sure Pix will nix the idea.


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Farrah!


Tara!


----------



## vraiblonde

I love Scarlett, but the kids will call her Scar and she's not going to like that.

Bebe Mama's niece is named Kinsey and I like that a lot.  My daughter was going to be Jette (pronounced Jetty) and she  every day because I went with Kyle instead.


----------



## Nickel

Scarlett is a very pretty name, but I used to work with a Scarlett and she was the most obnoxious person I've ever met in real life.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bebe Mama's niece is named Kinsey and I like that a lot.



That is the newest Otter niece.    Hey Vrai, maybe I'm related to Bebe Mama?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My daughter was going to be Jette (pronounced Jetty) and she  every day because I went with Kyle instead.


I really like Kyle for a girl.


----------



## jwwb2000

Charlene
Tatianna


----------



## Elle

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Charlene



In John Deere Green
On a hot summer's night
he wrote Billy Bob loves Charlene


----------



## CMC122

Elle said:
			
		

> In John Deere Green
> On a hot summer's knight
> he wrote Billy Bob loves Charlene


:giggle:


----------



## jwwb2000

Elle said:
			
		

> In John Deere Green
> On a hot summer's knight
> he wrote Billy Bob loves Charlene



I don't listen to any of that country bumpkin stuff so I wouldn't know that song


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:
			
		

> That is the newest Otter niece.  Hey Vrai, maybe I'm related to Bebe Mama?


This niece is like 8 years old  

The little gal across the street from us is McKenna, which I like.


----------



## Elle

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The little gal across the street from us is McKenna, which I like.


That would be a great name for Jabba's 3rd little pig


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> That would be a great name for Jabba's 3rd little pig


Not at all... it's too much like the first born piggy's name.


----------



## mAlice

Elle said:
			
		

> That would be a great name for Jabba's 3rd little pig


----------



## bresamil

Elle said:
			
		

> That would be a great name for Jabba's 3rd little pig


Its kind of close to kid one though isn't it?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Elle said:
			
		

> I'm still voting for Cassidy, but then there is also Jordyn



Jordyn is a no-go, I really am not crazy about it.  I loved Cassidy for baby #2 and fought HARD for it, but just couldn't convince Digs.  So, I'm sure it would be pointless to fuss for it this time.


----------



## Elle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Not at all... it's too much like the first born piggy's name.


duh, it's a combonation of one and two.  Guess if I have to explain it then it wasn't a good idea


----------



## JabbaJawz

bresamil said:
			
		

> L-
> Are there any "old" family names that you could use? Especially ancestors last names that could be used as first names?



Nah! That would make things much easier, though!


----------



## JabbaJawz

kwillia said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think she will grow up hating you if you name her Scarlett...



How come?  People either really like the name, or really hate it - not too many inbetweens.  Why is it a bad name?  I need feedback!


----------



## JabbaJawz

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Plus I can't get with it because we had a dog named Scarlett:runsrealfastandhides:



Don't run!! My favorite family pooch growing up was named Scarlett O'Hara and she was wonderful!


----------



## JabbaJawz

cattitude said:
			
		

> Are you nuts?  Otter Crandall sounds like a sex offender.



I agree!! And God knows we don't need anymore of those associated with us!


----------



## JabbaJawz

Pete said:
			
		

> Poor D   No stem on yet another apple


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> How come?  People either really like the name, or really hate it - not too many inbetweens.  Why is it a bad name?  I need feedback!


Scarlett is a harsh name. It makes me think of the scarlett letter, it makes me think of 'harlot', her nickname would be "Scar" or "lettie". And most of all it just doesn't flow at all with your last name. Say it 5 times fast... it doesn't fit.


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> Its kind of close to kid one though isn't it?


And there's a theme going on here.  Piggy #1 has the same middle syllable as Piggy #2's first syllable.  So what if Piggy #3 was Del-something?

Delaney
Delilah
Delinda

or just plain old Dale?  But that rules out the possibility of Piggy #4 being able to carry on the tradition.  :shrug:


----------



## JabbaJawz

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Farrah!



That is also one of my most favorite choices!!


----------



## JabbaJawz

Elle said:
			
		

> In John Deere Green
> On a hot summer's night
> he wrote Billy Bob loves Charlene



Or Charlize...to honor Grampy.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> or just plain old Dale?



Plain?  Old?


----------



## cattitude

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Or Charlize...to honor Grampy.



I like Charlotte, call her Charlie.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Elle said:
			
		

> That would be a great name for Jabba's 3rd little pig



 McKenna would like like a combo.  I'd have 3 kids, but only need to yell one name and they'd all come running.


----------



## cattitude

I already picked the winner.  And Elle added the middle name.


----------



## JabbaJawz

kwillia said:
			
		

> Scarlett is a harsh name. It makes me think of the scarlett letter, it makes me think of 'harlot', her nickname would be "Scar" or "lettie". And most of all it just doesn't flow at all with your last name. Say it 5 times fast... it doesn't fit.



Gotcha.  Digs said he thought it was a bit harsh, too.  Alas...I'll probably lose!


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> or just plain old Dale? But that rules out the possibility of Piggy #4 being able to carry on the tradition.


BUT then that carries on a theme of 3 syllables, then two syllables, then one syllable.  The more I say the three names together, the more I like it.

Name her Dale.


----------



## JabbaJawz

I have to run, but keep the choices coming!  I can't wait to show Diggidy and see what he thinks of some of the original names in the thread.  Lots we hadn't thought of.


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  Digs said he thought it was a bit harsh, too.  Alas...I'll probably lose!


Isabella C....


Isabella C.....


Isabella C.....


Strong yet feminine... rare yet timeless... flows off the tongue nicely...


----------



## MMDad

Some of my wife's students recommended Bonequisha for our daughter. We resisted the temptation, and didn't use it, so it's still open if you want to use it.


----------



## Schizo

*Here's mine.*

ah-SHOL-ee
cla-TORE-us
EE-na-mull
fuh-MALL-ee
gu-NO-ree-ah
le-MON-juh-lo
NAWS-mo king
or-AN-juh-lo
PAH-ja-mah
shaw-THAYD
suh-PHYL-lis
TESS-tic-clees
u-RIN-ee
va-GEE-na
kla-MID-e-ah
EX-suh-ma
la-TREEN
muh-CONE-knee-um
pla-SENT-a
YUR-ee-ah
va-JAI-na


----------



## vraiblonde

Schizo said:
			
		

> ah-SHOL-ee
> cla-TORE-us
> EE-na-mull
> fuh-MALL-ee
> gu-NO-ree-ah
> le-MON-juh-lo
> NAWS-mo king
> or-AN-juh-lo
> PAH-ja-mah
> shaw-THAYD
> suh-PHYL-lis
> TESS-tic-clees
> u-RIN-ee
> va-GEE-na
> kla-MID-e-ah
> EX-suh-ma
> la-TREEN
> muh-CONE-knee-um
> pla-SENT-a
> YUR-ee-ah
> va-JAI-na


Idiot.  I should give you red karma for this.  And if I was normal, I would.


----------



## Schizo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Idiot.  I should give you red karma for this.  And if I was normal, I would.



She did ask for names that were

"We like names that you don't hear all the time,... No typical, plain names need be submitted"


----------



## Elle

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And if I was normal, I would.



So you consider the rest of us normal


----------



## vraiblonde

Elle said:
			
		

> So you consider the rest of us normal


More normal than me with my dorky haircut.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> More normal than me with my dorky haircut.


Catt's haircuts are always so cute... I guess you two aren't twins anymore, huh...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Catt's haircuts are always so cute... I guess you two aren't twins anymore, huh...


"Dorky haircut" is just a euphemism for my karma condition.    We're still twins IRL.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We're still twins IRL.



You can tell us apart though. I'm the one without the headband.


----------



## Schizo

*Seriously?!*

I've always been partial to 

Mia

and anyone named after a State, such as

Nevada

Dakota


----------



## mAlice

Schizo said:
			
		

> I've always been partial to
> 
> Mia
> 
> and anyone named after a State, such as
> 
> Nevada
> 
> Dakota




Idaho?


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Idaho?


 _I_daho!


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> _I_daho!




He said he was fond of names after states.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Idaho?


----------



## watercolor

Charlotte is awesome! I live that name! As catt said you could call her charlie!

Kayleigh
Taylor
Geneieve
Dayton
Ryland
Bailey or Baylee or Bayleigh
Amaya
Keira
Rowan
Gracelyn
Vivian
Jenna
Kelsey
Zoey or Zoe
Deacon
Gabrielle
Lacey
Ashton
Jayden
Roslen
Ryleigh
Those are a few- I will keep looking on the baby boards I use to be on


----------



## mAlice

Ooh!  Vivian!  I like that one, too.


----------



## Nickel

watercolor said:
			
		

> Geneieve


  Have you ever seen the Genevie Plumbing trucks?  I know someone who named her baby Genevie b/c she saw the name on the truck and liked it.


----------



## Elle

watercolor said:
			
		

> Ryleigh


I like this one


----------



## BuddyLee

I like Cheyenne.


----------



## watercolor

Sabrina
Autumn
Alexandra
Taydem
Aurora 
Genisis
Trinity
Celeste


----------



## watercolor

Alexa or Alexis
Avery
Leighland, or Leeland 
Lorelei
Joslin
callista 
Cadence
Payton or Peyton
Julieanne or Julieann or loose the "e" and have julianne
Ryannon or Rhiannon or RyAnnan
Braylyn, or Braylin
Chloe
Danica(said dan-eh-ca) or Danika


----------



## vraiblonde

Be unique.  Call her Susan.  Or Mary.


----------



## watercolor

Adison, or Addison
Alyssa


----------



## CityGrl

Mimi!


----------



## Sharon

watercolor said:
			
		

> Gabrielle



I like that one.  You can call her Gabby.


----------



## jazz lady

Sharon said:
			
		

> I like that one.  You can call her Gabby.



Gabrielle was the name of one of my best friends growing up and the nickname Gabby sure fit her.   

My sister has a horse named Scarlett, so that's no good.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gabrielle


No like.  My auntie's 2 year old is name Gabrielle, which means that it must be insanely popular right now and there will 2,000 other Gabrielles in her kindergarten class.

Her Mom thought she was being unique and original when she named her daughters Kathy, Pam and Debbie 35-40 years ago.  So this stuff runs in her family.

Trust me.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gabrielle was the name of one of my best friends growing up and the nickname Gabby sure fit her.



Might be a good idea for Jabba's kid then.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Might be a good idea for Jabba's kid then.



Thank you for posting what I was thinking.


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting what I was thinking.



I said it first.


----------



## jazz lady

Sharon said:
			
		

> I said it first.



Like I read what you post.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

I have always loved....

  Isabelle
  Gabrielle
  and
  Ashlyn


 oh yeah, and Abigail


----------



## RoseRed

My dogs name was Alexandra Gabrielle of Sotterley Gate.

Rhiannon, Geneiveve and Alexandra are my little cousins daughters names.

Last but not least is my niece, my little MFer.


----------



## crabcake

If I may offer a bit of advice, if you _do_ go with something kind of 'you-neek' for the first name, give her a good, solid, "professional" middle name so that, down the road, if she is a lawyer, doctor, judge, etc., she can abbreviate her name to "C. Elizabeth Crandell" ... since she'd be more likely to be taken seriously than if her name was "Cauliflower Crandall". I wrestled with DQ's first name b/c I was afraid it might be too 'off the wall" so we went with Shannon for a middle name so that -- as she gets older -- she has options. 

 That said, a couple names I like :

 Torey/Tori
 Charlize
 Melayna

 I'll add more if I think of 'em.


----------



## MMDad

crabcake said:
			
		

> If I may offer a bit of advice, if you _do_ go with something kind of 'you-neek' for the first name, give her a good, solid, "professional" middle name so that, down the road, if she is a lawyer, doctor, judge, etc., she can abbreviate her name to "C. Elizabeth Crandell" ... since she'd be more likely to be taken seriously than if her name was "Cauliflower Crandall".



I had a roomate in High school who was from Kenya. She wanted to name her son Hugo. She didn't see anything wrong with that. Fortunately, she took enough of my advice to name him Michael Hugo P...

Likewise, I wanted to name my son after my great grandfather who was a Vaudeville star and a movie star in the 30's. My wife's favorite grandfather had the same first name. Unfortunately, if you combine that given name with my surname, you end up with a comic character.

So we decided to give him a "normal" first name, with the other name as a middle name. If he has the personaity to take the comic name, great. If not, we haven't forced it on him.


----------



## lkt

kiera mackenzie


----------



## dems4me

Stella?

Cheyanne?

Emma  Lee????

:shrug:  Good luck!


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> Stella?


I love that!  Good pick


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love that!  Good pick


  That's an old woman name. 

 At least mod it up a bit ... go chic and name her "Stila" like the make-up.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love that!  Good pick


 Me too.  I suggested that my mom name her cat Stella, so now I can't use it.


----------



## dems4me

crabcake said:
			
		

> That's an old woman name.
> 
> At least mod it up a bit ... go chic and name her "Stila" like the make-up.




With the name Stila, it makes me think of monshine or something :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

dems4me said:
			
		

> With the name Stila, it makes me think of monshine or something :shrug:


 Kinda like how, with a name like "Dems", I think of ?


----------



## dems4me

crabcake said:
			
		

> Kinda like how, with a name like "Dems", I think of ?




And with the name "Crabcake" it makes me think of an std result or something


----------



## crabcake

dems4me said:
			
		

> And with the name "Crabcake" it makes me think of an std result or something


 Yet you keep buying 'em by the bushel.


----------



## dems4me

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yet you keep buying 'em by the bushel.




I've never bought a bushel in my life


----------



## crabcake

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've never bought a bushel in my life


 Worse, you go out trolling for 'em.  


 Alright ... enough  banter ... this is jabba's baby-name thread. Get back on topic or she'll  us both around.


----------



## dems4me

crabcake said:
			
		

> Worse, you go out trolling for 'em.
> 
> 
> Alright ... enough  banter ... this is jabba's baby-name thread. Get back on topic or she'll  us both around.




That's fine... I'll go back to my original post and my first suggestion before someone threw it off course.  I suggest Stella


----------



## Pete

OK, my favoritest girl name has been Shelby.  Then they made Steel Magnolias and tained it.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> OK, my favoritest girl name has been Shelby.  Then they made Steel Magnolias and tained it.


C_Jo tained our deck last weekend.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

I've seen some good ones already listed, (and a lot of bad ones...), but here are a few that haven't come up yet:

Eliza
Natalie
Julia
Lana
Eva
Anne


----------



## MMDad

Megan is the best name you could choose, IMHO.


----------



## kelleymauck

I really like Kiera! And Gabrielle. Those are some good ideas!


----------



## MMDad

kelleymauck said:
			
		

> I really like Kiera! And Gabrielle. Those are some good ideas!



This has to be the dumbest post ever. Idiot!


----------



## dems4me

MMDad said:
			
		

> Idiot!




WTF kind of name suggestion is that?  Or, were you just signing your post? Dems.


----------



## MMDad

dems4me said:
			
		

> WTF kind of name suggestion is that?  Or, were you just signing your post? Dems.



Way to pick on part of my post. If you'd like to know what the whole post means, I'd be glad to tell you.


----------



## sinwagon

Ok, My dh liked Charlotte, I thought that was too old w/ all the names that were more modern.

I liked for a girl Nolan Brooke, my mom said it sounded like Rolling brooke NEXT!
Then I liked Haley they said it was like Haley's commet.
Then I had them sold on Leslie Brooke, then all I could think of was the kids calling her Lezzie so we settled on Ashley Brooke

I still like the name Nolan for a girl.
A coworkers name is Andrina, I like that
Ashlyn
I do like Scarlett, I'm sure she will get that Scarlet O'hara reference but I like the name Scarlett Grace.
Sophia is nice too!


----------



## happyazz

How about Helana Ann ?


----------



## virgovictoria

MMDad said:
			
		

> Way to pick on part of my post. If you'd like to know what the whole post means, I'd be glad to tell you.


----------



## RoseRed

Collette is pretty and goes well with her last name.


----------



## CityGrl

My friend's name is Maryana...I love that!


----------



## sinwagon

I also like Sydney


----------



## cattitude

I forgot about this one...my very favorite..

Siobhan (pronounced Shi-vawn).  It's Irish.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I forgot about this one...my very favorite..
> 
> Siobhan (pronounced Shi-vawn).  It's Irish.


But the problem with giving a child a name like this is it will spend the rest of it's life never having it's name spelled or said correctly.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> But the problem with giving a child a name like this is it will spend the rest of it's life never having it's name spelled or said correctly.


Not to mention, she'll probably have a cousin named Shaqueeta.


----------



## SamSpade

Sam - as in, "Samantha".

It's ok to name her after me.....

You're welcome.


----------



## virgovictoria

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Not to mention, she'll probably have a cousin named Shaqueeta.



Did you see _Coach Carter_?

If so, you'll get a :giggle:


----------



## Toxick

Imogene
Esmaraelda
Galadriel
Sally
Orlaith
Hildegard
Maitilde
Willimena
Zelda
Brunhilda
Dierdre
Luighseach
Seosaimhthin


Great names all.


----------



## virgovictoria

Toxick said:
			
		

> Imogene
> Esmaraelda
> Galadriel
> Sally
> Orlaith
> Hildegard
> Maitilde
> Willimena
> Zelda
> Brunhilda
> Dierdre
> Luighseach
> Seosaimhthin
> 
> 
> Great names all.


Toxick, have you heard of these?

River
Inara
Kaylee
Zoe
Serenity
Miranda


----------



## vraiblonde

Don't forget:


Clothilde
Hermoine
Jezebel
Clementine
Bathsheba
Dedria
Gethsemane
Lilith
Siouxsie


----------



## huntr1

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> *Name the Baby!!!*
> 
> Just for the purpose of how names sound with last names (and because I tend to like alliteration), just call me Ms. Crandall for this exercise!
> 
> 1. Scarlett *Crandall*
> 
> 2. Courtney *Crandall*
> 
> 3. Other - gimme some names to add to the options!
> 
> We like names that you don't hear all the time, but nothing too crazy/weird!  No typical, plain names need be submitted.
> 
> I'll check back later to see how you weasels have voted and what you've suggested!



Sorry JJ, but when I see that name, I think of Captain Crandall of Teamo Supremo.  I think you should name her Ropegirl Crandall.

http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/shows/teamo_supremo/


----------



## Toxick

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Toxick, have you heard of these?
> 
> River
> Inara
> Kaylee
> Zoe
> Serenity
> Miranda




Yes - I'm partial to Zoë and Miranda.



Miranda is also the name of one of the Moons around Uranus.

Not kidding.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:
			
		

> Miranda is also the name of one of the Moons around Uranus.


Great.  Name the kid after the moons around someone's anus.


----------



## virgovictoria

Toxick said:
			
		

> Yes - I'm partial to Zoë and Miranda.
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda is also the name of one of the Moons around Uranus.
> 
> Not kidding.


I meant the series/movie...  nevermind...  I didn't see anyone else on this thread that might have a chance in recognizing the _Firefly/Serenity _ characters...


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Great.  Name the kid after the moons around someone's anus.


And, me with the 8 y/o sense of humor would prolly never tire of it...  :dur:


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't forget:
> 
> 
> Clothilde
> Hermoine
> Jezebel
> Clementine
> Bathsheba
> Dedria
> Gethsemane
> Lilith
> Siouxsie



Another few that I like are 

Agnes
Sulgwenn 
Aelfreda
Osthryth
Wadine
Clovis
Harriet 
and Boniface


----------



## Toxick

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I meant the series/movie...  nevermind...  I didn't see anyone else on this thread that might have a chance in recognizing the _Firefly/Serenity _ characters...



Actually, I have heard about the Firefly/Serenity series, which apparently lasted, like, one season, but has an incredibly large - and growing - cult following.

I haven't actually seen it, so I didn't recognize the names as the characters - but I would like to see it, and see what's all the hubbub.



There's a good name: Hubbub. 

Kind of a boy's name though.


----------



## The Jackoholic

bobbie rae
lisa marie
bobbie sue
billie jean
stacy lynn
gertrude

  future guest


----------



## Railroad

I don't like either Scarlett or Courtney for names; what do you call her "for short?" Scar? Court? Lettie? Ney? My first fiancee's name was "Vanessa." 
What did we call her for short? Nessa. 

It's hard to beat some of the more conventional names in the "for short" category. How about Cynthia (Cindy)? Elizabeth (Liz, Lizzy or Beth)? Diane (Diane or Di)? Mary Lou (Mary or Lou)? Suzanne (Sue)?

I dunno - I wouldn't want my kid to hate me for the name I gave her. Names can be dreadful ammunition on the playground. 

Two-syllable first names seem to sound well with two-syllable last names. Leanne Crandall sounds nice.

And one of our posters dealt well with the question of a middle name.

If you're gonna have a middle name it needs to have some family significance or something, I was once told. Last names like "Murphy" and "Turkmenian" don't work well in that spot, though.

Guess I haven't been of much help - but I tried! Good luck with your little one!


----------



## morganj614

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Sorry JJ, but when I see that name, I think of Captain Crandall of Teamo Supremo.  I think you should name her Ropegirl Crandall.
> http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/shows/teamo_supremo/



She'll have to tell the story of her subconscious picking that particular last name 
I'd tell but I have to jump in the shower.


----------



## Nickel

Railroad said:
			
		

> I don't like either Scarlett or Courtney for names; what do you call her "for short?" Scar? Court? Lettie? Ney? My first fiancee's name was "Vanessa."


Not everyone needs a "for short" name.  My name is Nicole, and everyone calls me Nicole.  A two syllable name needs no abbreviation.


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Not everyone needs a "for short" name. My name is Nicole, and everyone calls me Nicole. A two syllable name needs no abbreviation.


  I've always preferred the longer name anyway.  My ex's name was Anthony.  I called him Anthony, when most other's called him Tony.  My nephews are named William and Thomas.  We call them William and Thomas.  It just flows nicer. :shrug:

I LOVE the name Scarlett.   Please please please go with that one.


----------



## mAlice

Railroad said:
			
		

> I dunno - I wouldn't want my kid to hate me for the name I gave her. Names can be dreadful ammunition on the playground.



Most kids hate their parents for the names they've been given for a while.  They get over it, or change it like I did.


----------



## mAlice

I made a typo in another thread.  Maybre.  How's that for a little girlie name?


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Most kids hate their parents for the names they've been given for a while. They get over it, or change it like I did.


Does your daughter like her name or did she want to be Kimmy or Jenny when she was a kid?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Railroad said:
			
		

> I don't like either Scarlett or Courtney for names; what do you call her "for short?" Scar? Court? Lettie? Ney? My first fiancee's name was "Vanessa."
> What did we call her for short? Nessa.



I don't know...I sort of like names that require no nickname.  Our 2nd daughter has a no-nickname kind of name.  Our 1st daughter's name has a nickname, but we knew that going in and it was part of the charm.  A lot of names I like lose their likeable-ness after I think of the nickname.  For instance, I like Sheridan a ton, but fear that she'd get called Sherry - which is a bit too old school for me.  This is so hard!


----------



## JabbaJawz

morganj614 said:
			
		

> She'll have to tell the story of her subconscious picking that particular last name
> I'd tell but I have to jump in the shower.



 I'm still laughing about that!  Honestly, it didn't even occur to me whose real last name it was until I saw you there and bam!


----------



## crabcake

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I like Sheridan a ton, but fear that she'd get called Sherry - which is a bit too old school for me. This is so hard!


 Not if you establish her nickname as "Dani" early on.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Not if you establish her nickname as "Dani" early on.


 That just makes people try even harder to call the kid something else.   My mom made it very clear that my name was NICOLE, not NIKKI.  Didn't stop my dad's family.  They still call me Nikki and I HATE it.  I did the same when Joshua was born.  He was Joshua, not Josh.  But I'm the one who breaks that rule, I call him Josh fairly often.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> That just makes people try even harder to call the kid something else.  My mom made it very clear that my name was NICOLE, not NIKKI. Didn't stop my dad's family. They still call me Nikki and I HATE it. I did the same when Joshua was born. He was Joshua, not Josh. But I'm the one who breaks that rule, I call him Josh fairly often.


 Dear Nic,

 I'm sorry I always call you 'Nic'. 

 Love,
 Crabcake5124930627541.30


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Does your daughter like her name or did she want to be Kimmy or Jenny when she was a kid?




She wanted something ordinary...started warming up to it about a year ago or so.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kendall Marie


----------



## watercolor

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Kendall Marie




Kendall is her 2nd piglets name!


----------



## Ken King

Your daughter, geneticly it should be obvious, why not Wendy?  If she is anything like her Mom she will be.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Ken King said:
			
		

> Your daughter, geneticly it should be obvious, why not Wendy?  If she is anything like her Mom she will be.



You turd!!  I knew you'd chime in with something like this!


----------



## RoseRed

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You turd!!  I knew you'd chime in with something like this!



I guess you didn't like Collette...


----------



## Ken King

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You turd!!  I knew you'd chime in with something like this!


 Okay, how about Mariah, as in "They call the wind ..."


----------



## BS Gal

Nickel said:
			
		

> That just makes people try even harder to call the kid something else.   My mom made it very clear that my name was NICOLE, not NIKKI.  Didn't stop my dad's family.  They still call me Nikki and I HATE it.  I did the same when Joshua was born.  He was Joshua, not Josh.  But I'm the one who breaks that rule, I call him Josh fairly often.


My Michael will always be called Mikey.  Poor child.  He's 22 and I still call him that.


----------



## bresamil

I just realized both of the girls have "ken" in their names.  What about Kendra?


----------



## JabbaJawz

bresamil said:
			
		

> I just realized both of the girls have "ken" in their names.  What about Kendra?



 That's by pure coincidence.  I actually have a friend named Ken who continues to tease me about naming this one Kendra.  And by friend, I DO NOT mean Ken King, the turd.  I mean, my friend, Ken.


----------



## cattitude

BS Gal said:
			
		

> My Michael will always be called Mikey.  Poor child.  He's 22 and I still call him that.





Same here!


----------



## bresamil

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> That's by pure coincidence.  I actually have a friend named Ken who continues to tease me about naming this one Kendra.  And by friend, I DO NOT mean Ken King, the turd.  I mean, my friend, Ken.


Then I'm sticking with Laurel DeAnne.  Incidentally, my daughter is sitting next to me and her middle name is DeAnne.


----------



## crabcake

Just thought of one more ... Carolina "Crandall" (sounds better with the real last name).  

 I've always liked that for a first (girl) name, and not because I live here.


----------



## JabbaJawz

crabcake said:
			
		

> Just thought of one more ... Carolina "Crandall" (sounds better with the real last name).
> 
> I've always liked that for a first (girl) name, and not because I live here.



We like it, too - but do you think she'd get called Carrie or anything like that?  I definitely don't like that for a nickname!


----------



## RoseRed

What did he say about Collette?


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> I am fond of "Danielle"... It is strong yet elegant... it offers a cute nickname of "Danni" and is also a way of honoring her favorite, most wonderful Auntie Elle. Most importantly, it can be "hollered" with force.


My oldest's middle name is Danielle!


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What did he say about Collette?


I know a Collette!


----------



## Kyle

How about Jorge?


----------



## crabcake

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> We like it, too - but do you think she'd get called Carrie or anything like that? I definitely don't like that for a nickname!


 Not if you establish early on that her name is Carolina, and you call her that. Of course, when she's old enough, she may prefer a nickname. :shrug:

 I've always been of the mind that if I hear a parent/relative call a kid by a certain name (i.e., full name or nickname), that's the preferred reference to said kid.


----------



## camily

Seven. 







 George's name stolen by his friends.


----------



## RoseRed

Apple?


----------



## camily

Kidd


----------



## RoseRed

CoCo


----------



## crabcake

Nothing is as bad as "Phinnaeus".  WTH was JR thinking? :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Moon Unit and Dweezil.


----------



## virgovictoria

crabcake said:
			
		

> Nothing is as bad as "Phinnaeus".  WTH was JR thinking? :shrug:


It's Phinnaeus and Hazel, right?


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> It's Phinnaeus and Hazel, right?


Yuppers.


----------



## BS Gal

Shaquanda  is a good one.  One time the people at work forgot  my birthday so went to Food Lion to get me a cake.  They had one on special that Shaquanda's mom never picked up, so they bought it for me.  It was about four days old.  It was  a really special day for me.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Shaquanda  is a good one.  One time the people at work forgot  my birthday so went to Food Lion to get me a cake.  They had one on special that Shaquanda's mom never picked up, so they bought it for me.  It was about four days old.  It was  a really special day for me.


    

I'm sorry...


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...


I'm not. I'm still referred to that on my birthday......funnier than hell, those girls.  That was the oldest b.d. cake I ever ate.  And they thought it was sooooooooooo funny.  Biatches.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I'm not. I'm still referred to that on my birthday......funnier than hell, those girls.  That was the oldest b.d. cake I ever ate.  And they thought it was sooooooooooo funny.  Biatches.



I have a funny nickname because my purse was stolen many years ago in CA and my paycheck was cashed at a check cashing place in East Palo Alto.  The shame on me  dot head that owned the place called my place of business asking why I put a stop payment on my check...


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I have a funny nickname because my purse was stolen many years ago in CA and my paycheck was cashed at a check cashing place in East Palo Alto.  The shame on me  dot head that owned the place called my place of business asking why I put a stop payment on my check...


And that nickname would be??????


----------



## JabbaJawz

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What did he say about Collette?



It's a no-go!


----------



## Kain99

What about Jaden?  It's unique and you could nickname her Jade.


----------



## RoseRed

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> It's a no-go!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


Save it for your next little one...


----------



## Railroad

elaine said:
			
		

> I made a typo in another thread. Maybre. How's that for a little girlie name?


Not bad, actually!  You could call her "Mae" for short.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Save it for your next little one...


Ya right.


----------



## virgovictoria

Olivia?
Audrey?
Kari?
Gia?
Claudia?


----------



## pixiegirl

I text messaged someone this weekend w/ the name Ryann.  They never answered me.    

I LOVE the name Keylan or Keelin.  Pick your spelling.  And it goes well with the last name.


----------



## camily

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Olivia?
> Audrey?
> Kari?
> Gia?
> Claudia?


My sister has an Olivia Grace and a Claudia Rose. She also has an Abigail Mae.


----------



## camily

I always liked Savannah and Lilly. I think Lilly is so sweet.


----------



## SamSpade

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I text messaged someone this weekend w/ the name Ryann. They never answered me.
> 
> I LOVE the name Keylan or Keelin. Pick your spelling. And it goes well with the last name.


I met a girl at Blockbuster whose name WAS Ryan. Pronounced Rie-in. Like the guy's name. She joked with the guy at the counter would she be kidding about having a man's name? (Why do parents do that?)


----------



## pixiegirl

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I met a girl at Blockbuster whose name WAS Ryan. Pronounced Rie-in. Like the guy's name. She joked with the guy at the counter would she be kidding about having a man's name? (Why do parents do that?)



If you look in the baby name books it's listed as being for both.  I think the spelling differenciates them for the most part.  One "n" for boys and two for girls.  I knew 2 girls growing up with that name.  I'd venture to say it's not all that "uncommon" for a girl.  I also knew a boy named Shannon.  

On the other hand my mom has a very good friend whos name is Jeffery.  It's a woman.


----------



## cattitude

Kain99 said:
			
		

> What about Jaden?  It's unique and you could nickname her Jade.



I don't think that will work.


----------



## SamSpade

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> On the other hand my mom has a very good friend whos name is Jeffery. It's a woman.


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If you look in the baby name books it's listed as being for both.  I think the spelling differenciates them for the most part.  One "n" for boys and two for girls.  I knew 2 girls growing up with that name.  I'd venture to say it's not all that "uncommon" for a girl.  I also knew a boy named Shannon.
> 
> On the other hand my mom has a very good friend whos name is Jeffery.  It's a woman.


GTFO!!!!! I know a woman named Jeffery!!!!! I was thinking the exact same thing when I read your post and when I got to the part where you said Jeffery I almost fell out of my chair!! I wonder if it is the same person? Might she be in the medical profession?


----------



## pixiegirl

SamSpade said:
			
		

>




I was being totally serious!  They were hoping for a boy and picked out the name when she came out a girl they stuck with it!  

I also like Christa and Helena.


----------



## camily

I knew a guy named Shannon too back in the day. He was in a band I think. Back in the 80's.


----------



## pixiegirl

camily said:
			
		

> GTFO!!!!! I know a woman named Jeffery!!!!! I was thinking the exact same thing when I read your post and when I got to the part where you said Jeffery I almost fell out of my chair!! I wonder if it is the same person? Might she be in the medical profession?



Yep!  She and my mom are VERY close friends.  Worked together for years.  I grew up with her daughters!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

camily said:
			
		

> I knew a guy named Shannon too back in the day. He was in a band I think. Back in the 80's.


My little brother's name is Shannon and he has had  HORRIBLE time with it, doesn't really bother him, but as far as school and such he had a rough time, I remember in Kindergarten hiding his Valentine list from him, as he was on the list of girls 
When they were graduation (after being in CCPS all his life) they at first had him sitting on the girl's side....
Poor fella.....
My mom swears she grew up with 2 Shannon's one girl and one boy, and did not know what she was soing to him when she named him that, lol


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If you look in the baby name books it's listed as being for both.  I think the spelling differenciates them for the most part.  One "n" for boys and two for girls.  I knew 2 girls growing up with that name.  I'd venture to say it's not all that "uncommon" for a girl.  I also knew a boy named Shannon.
> 
> On the other hand my mom has a very good friend whos name is Jeffery.  It's a woman.


I knew twin boys named Stacey and Tracey.


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Yep!  She and my mom are VERY close friends.  Worked together for years.  I grew up with her daughters!


She was my Girl Scout leader for years and I am the same age as her oldest. My little sister is the age of her other daughter. Whenever I have to take the baby to the hospital her daughter is there in radiology and takes great care of Celie. I hadn't seen her in years and ws surprised to see her. Small world!


----------



## workin hard

I just saw the name Cristabel online somewhere and I like that.


----------



## morganj614

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I knew twin boys named Stacey and Tracey.



I have an _UNCLE _ Starr. I never even thought to ask if he had trouble growing up


----------



## camily

My son Cameron says he was named after Cameron Diaz!!! That is soooo not true! I actually liked it from Ferris Bueller's Day Off and a little boy on a Walmart commercial from way back. Plus, my husband worked in the town of Cameron when we lived in Illinois.


----------



## SamSpade

camily said:
			
		

> My son Cameron says he was named after Cameron Diaz!!! That is soooo not true! I actually liked it from Ferris Bueller's Day Off and a little boy on a Walmart commercial from way back. Plus, my husband worked in the town of Cameron when we lived in Illinois.


That's ok - Hillary Clinton claims she was named for Sir Edmund Hillary (thus accounting for the unusual spelling). However, he didn't gain notoriety for climbing Everest until well AFTER she was born.

On the other hand, I knew a guy who was named "March", as in the month. When I asked him why, he said he was named after his father. Ok, why was your father named March. He said something like, his dad was the sixteenth kid born in his family, and his dad named him March so he could remember his birthday. Go figure.


----------



## camily

SamSpade said:
			
		

> That's ok - Hillary Clinton claims she was named for Sir Edmund Hillary (thus accounting for the unusual spelling). However, he didn't gain notoriety for climbing Everest until well AFTER she was born.
> 
> On the other hand, I knew a guy who was named "March", as in the month. When I asked him why, he said he was named after his father. Ok, why was your father named March. He said something like, his dad was the sixteenth kid born in his family, and his dad named him March so he could remember his birthday. Go figure.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Kain99 said:
			
		

> What about Jaden?  It's unique and you could nickname her Jade.



Can't use that one, but I do like the name.


----------



## JabbaJawz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I text messaged someone this weekend w/ the name Ryann.  They never answered me.
> 
> I LOVE the name Keylan or Keelin.  Pick your spelling.  And it goes well with the last name.



 Oopsie...

I like Ryan, but we already have 2 baby Ryans in the family, within a week of each other.  1 is a foster child (hopefully to be adopted) and the other is not going anywhere.


----------



## JabbaJawz

camily said:
			
		

> I actually liked it from Ferris Bueller's Day Off and a little boy on a Walmart commercial from way back.



I dig the name Sloan for a girl b/c of that movie!


----------



## JabbaJawz

Anyone have an opinion on Sheridan?  What about Farrah?


----------



## crabcake

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> On the other hand my mom has a very good friend whos name is Jeffery.  It's a woman.


  I work with a woman named Stuart. 

 I think these guy-names-for-girls can be blamed on the feminist nazis who are trying to equate women's positioning in the work place.


----------



## vraiblonde

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I dig the name Sloan for a girl b/c of that movie!


Sloan reminds me of the Old Home Fill'er Up and Keep on Truckin' Cafe.

I love Claudia Rose.  And I like Audrey but it doesn't go with the last name - too many au sounds.


----------



## cattitude

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Anyone have an opinion on Sheridan?  What about Farrah?




ick and double ick.

I liked mine and Elle's combination.  Cameron Elizabeth.


----------



## vraiblonde

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Anyone have an opinion on Sheridan?  What about Farrah?


Sheridan works but she'll be called Sherry.

Farrah sucks.  Any celebrity name is yuck, IMO.


----------



## crabcake

cattitude said:
			
		

> I liked mine and Elle's combination.  Cameron Elizabeth.


 I like that!


----------



## tomchamp

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Anyone have an opinion on Sheridan?  What about Farrah?



Farrah Fawcett is still so hot


----------



## vraiblonde

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Farrah Fawcett is still so hot


Bride of Wildenstein


----------



## tomchamp

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bride of Wildenstein



 Not true!


----------



## JabbaJawz

I like  Cameron, but would spell it Camryn for a chick.  We went through the big 'normal' baby name book for the 900th time last night, and are about to delve into the "Cool Baby Names" book for the 500th time...


----------



## RoseRed

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=ad-fp-wm-28&p=baby+names&cs=bz


----------



## StrawberryGal

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I like  Cameron, but would spell it Camryn for a chick.  We went through the big 'normal' baby name book for the 900th time last night, and are about to delve into the "Cool Baby Names" book for the 500th time...




If you like Cameron, why not spell as "Camille Christine"?  One of my relatives have three girls and thier names are Claire, Chloe, and Camille.  I have never heard of Camille before, and I thought it was a very beautiful name.  

Good Luck with your baby name hunting.


----------

